#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Nice to Engage with Hub.lk !

## Medusa

I am Premisha, blogger who passionate about travels.Also i am an undergraduate of Sabaragamuwa University of Sri Lanka following Computing and information systems degree. So guys i wish to post regarding tourism and latest technology.Hope you will enjoy my blogs :Smile: . See you there.

Thank you hub.lk to give this opportunity. :Big Grin:

----------


## Beacon

> I am Premisha, blogger who passionate about travels.Also i am an undergraduate of Sabaragamuwa University of Sri Lanka following Computing and information systems degree. So guys i wish to post regarding tourism and latest technology.Hope you will enjoy my blogs. See you there.
> 
> Thank you hub.lk to give this opportunity.


Hi Premisha,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka Online Community portal, Since you are a experience blogger, Looking forward to see your amazing contribution to this forum  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> I am Premisha, blogger who passionate about travels.Also i am an undergraduate of Sabaragamuwa University of Sri Lanka following Computing and information systems degree. So guys i wish to post regarding tourism and latest technology.Hope you will enjoy my blogs. See you there.
> 
> Thank you hub.lk to give this opportunity.


hi Premisha
Me too love to travel,hope i will know more wonderful places through your posts  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

Welcome to The Hub, Premisha :Smile:  Looking forward to know you even more!

----------

